# black/tan or black/red, saddleback or blanketback?



## zzena (Nov 9, 2012)

My pup is almost 7 months. Is she a black and tan or black and red? Also, do you think she will end up a blanket back or saddle back? She seems to have stayed black on her back so far. I have attached a few photos


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have an answer since I'm not experienced but I've attached a photo of my PB GSD Traveler at 8 months and then a current picture. Maybe it will help.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I think she'll be a blanket back. Judging from the pix I'd guess she B&T, rather than B&R. By any pattern & color, she's a lovely girl. 

Red vs tan is a rather subjective & potentially tricky determination. Many breeders seem to prefer calling their dogs 'red' & sometimes apply the word to dogs with even a bit of reddish highlights. I wouldn't sweat it. Red is striking but there's so much more to what makes a dog attractive.


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

She will be a blanket back. Pretty!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with blanket, a saddle back would have lighter fur around the collar/above elbows.


----------

